
Why videos on GOV.UK use the YouTube video player - open-source-ux
https://accessibility.blog.gov.uk/2020/03/16/why-videos-on-gov-uk-use-the-youtube-video-player/
======
steerpike
I wrote the original version of the Nomensa accessible media player mentioned
in this post and it's a shame the open source version wasn't kept updated as I
think there's real value in an adaptable, accessible media player for video
and audio.

YouTube certainly seem to have made some improvements since I originally
looked at their player so hopefully UK Gov is able to provide the kind of
digital experience they're famous for. Nothing but respect for the incredible
work of the digital UK Gov team.

